# Cigars that produce the most smoke



## MTSPEER (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey guys, in your opinions, what are your top 5 cigars that produce the most smoke?


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Drew Estates makes some nice smoke: Undercrown, Ligas, etc.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

hmm...........not sure why the amount of smoke is important but the Undercrowns make a lot of smoke.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

A properly dried cigar that burns correctly produces more smoke than one that's not.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

All the Ligas I have tried. They produce smoke like steam engines.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

huskers said:


> not sure why the amount of smoke is important.


Not really important, but I know that I like smokier sticks than not.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

huskers said:


> Undercrowns make a lot of smoke.





The Nothing said:


> Drew Estates makes some nice smoke: Undercrown, Ligas, etc.


I concur. Every type of Liga I have tried has been like a smoke bomb! Rich voluptuous clouds of smoke :biggrin:


----------



## MTSPEER (Jun 27, 2013)

Everyone's agreeing on the Liga's I'm going to have to pick up a 5 pack and try them out


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

I have tried the padron xooo's and they always provide me with a great deal of smoke.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

The Undercrown gorditos produced a ton for me


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Padron=lots of smoke. I much prefer cigars that produce lots of smoke, smokier the better


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

huskers said:


> hmm...........not sure why the amount of smoke is important but the Undercrowns make a lot of smoke.


I think having prolific smoke output is all part of the experience. Sticks that barely give anything off are a little disappointing.


----------



## MTSPEER (Jun 27, 2013)

RJ-Harder said:


> I think having prolific smoke output is all part of the experience. Sticks that barely give anything off are a little disappointing.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

I will echo all the Drew Estate posts ... can set their cigars down, and the damn thing looks like it's smoking itself.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

5 Vegas Gold, Camacho Corojo Petit Maduro


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

Any Drew Estate, PDR, Padron


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

RJ-Harder said:


> I think having prolific smoke output is all part of the experience. Sticks that barely give anything off are a little disappointing.


That's right. This is called *Smoking* after all. It's not called 'Hot Airing'

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve puts out a good quantity of good smelling smoke
Padron's are good too of course. Padrons are good at everything


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Calikind said:


> Any Drew Estate, PDR, Padron


+1 on Pinar del Rio. I'm smoking a Selecciõn now that is so smoky i have to pause for the smoke to clear so I can see the screen. The method of rolling like Entubados for the PDR seems to burn the most tobacco. And with the right cut to expose the grain of tobacco burn lets you get big plumes to taste and impress people with your choo-choo train stogie.
Some other good priced puffers under 5 bucks for me have been Pioneer Valley, Arganese, Black Pearl and La Estrella Cubana maduro. Some little smokes like Victor Sinclairs Serie 55 red petites and Shrapnel crank out some smoke too


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Once again, I'll say that DE is probably the smokiest I've had. I also had a 601 Blue that produced a ton of smoke, and was extremely enjoyable. The draw was completely effortless, almost to a fault, haha!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

if it hasn't been said enough already all drew estate.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

One more vote for DE/Liga Privada. Even the little Papas Fritas produce a ridiculous amount of smoke.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> if it hasn't been said enough already all drew estate.


This!


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Liga Privada no doubt.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

but guys! what about Drew Estate? do they put out a good amount of smoke?


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

BurnOne said:


> but guys! what about Drew Estate? do they put out a good amount of smoke?


Hahahahaha!

El credito's el perrito war of flavors (or something like that) put out a lot of smoke at rest. It's cheap and ugly as hell. But I liked it.

Fuente short story / WOAM

Gran habano Zulu Zulu habano cg

Tatuaje noella reserva

Oliva serie v #4


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm gonna say I think Liga Privadas do, But please correct me if im wrong.

I have found tatuaje have a lot of smoke output.


----------



## gilliam433 (Jan 23, 2011)

RJ-Harder said:


> I think having prolific smoke output is all part of the experience. Sticks that barely give anything off are a little disappointing.


I find that if the Cigar Im smoking doesnt output a lot of smoke (for whatever the reason), then I tend to try to force the issue by drawing from it more, thus usually resulting in more of a buzz/lightheaded feeling...thus ruining the experience sometimes.

Recently, the two cigars that I've had that have put a lot of smoke out have been the Punch Bareknuckle and the Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

Two recent "heavy smokers" I've enjoyed: Alec Bradley Nica Puro Bajito & Esteban Carreras Covenant Robusto Grande.


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm on board with many of you, the LP's pump out the smoke. Also, every time I smoke a Camacho corojo it's like a small fire in the room. Great smokes.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I have found CAO MX2s to give off some good smoke just sitting there.


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

I will have to give some of these a try. I do enjoy the huge plume of smoke! I remember a fairly recent Gurkha maduro I had put out a ridiculous volume, but I can't remember which line it was. The only Gurkhas I have on hand right now are the Ancient Warrior, and they are not nearly as smoky.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

My top three in addition to Liga Undercrowns in no particular order are Ave Marias, Padrons, and the standard La Gloria Cubanas.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Nothing of value to add... But I'll chime in anyway and agree with Ligas and Padrons, especially the 1926 and family reserve lines


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Just my 2 cents.... nothing like the Undercrowns. Having a rich smoke or for that matter a good smoke after you puff from the cigar, tells me what it's doing. I find the less smoke, the more troublesome the cigar. Like i have to monitor it more... but if it's smoking on it's own, i know it's all good. The next puff will produce a nice exhale of smoke.


----------



## BMPstaff (Apr 24, 2013)

LP9


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I had a Gurkha last night that had rested in the humi for a few weeks. You would have thought the house was on fire from the amount of smoke it gave off as I sat outside.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

I just had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 that I have had sitting for 2 months and it put out a great deal of smoke. It is one creamy smoke too.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree, ligas smoke like a house on fire. I don't enjoy them as much now, but they're good once in a while when I just want to blow loads of smoke.


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree on la gloria, smoking a 2 year old series N and blowing clouds, but I have to say the larger ring san lotano ovals produces tons of smoke


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

jd123541 said:


> I agree on la gloria, smoking a 2 year old series N and blowing clouds, but I have to say the larger ring san lotano ovals produces tons of smoke


Yeah the N billows smoke... Smoking a liga 9 right now that is pouring off smoke.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

+1 LP's

Prensado churchills create a ton of smoke IMO

MrR


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gdaddy said:


> A properly dried cigar that burns correctly produces more smoke than one that's not.


Don's got it. It's not a matter of brand, rather a product of moisture and draw. If you look at the list assembled here, nearly every one is known for having a relatively open draw. Take two identical cigars. Smoke one at 70% and the other at 60%. I guarantee double the smoke from the 60%er.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

Gurkha Ghost, hands down!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

mrdctaylor said:


> Gurkha Ghost, hands down!


Ghost comes as close to a LP as I've ever seen... They produce an obcene amount of smoke :smoke:

Not too shabby as far as flavor goes either. :thumb:


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

I'm puffing an ElMejor, and it's smoking pretty well.


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Like others, DE is great. MUWAT Baitfish is a good short smoke with tons of smoke.


----------

